
Random tweet – see one random tweet at a time - luu
http://tweet.onerandom.com/
======
jand
A language filter option would be nice.

Edit: In addition, "emoji-only" tweets seem not that interesting to me - but
maybe i am too picky.

------
castratikron
Out of six times, I got the same tweet twice. Considering that each tweet has
an equal probability of appearing, this is an extremely unlikely event.

------
gamache
Clicked seven times. Saw two separate tweets twice. Either this is not very
random, or I should get some scratch tickets on the way home from work.

------
adenadel
I got a NSFW image. Be careful everyone.

~~~
noffy
I saw me some boobs at a dining table at a restaurant. They were nice, but I
doubt my boss appreciates them.

~~~
Outdoorsman
Saw the same...

Reloaded the page and began to get randomized tweets, some in foreign
languages...

MAC being tracked...?

------
quaffapint
If nothing else, it makes me realize how many tweets aren't in English.

